# The Degerfield Bunnies



## delusional (Oct 10, 2007)

This week was the beginning of the long and interesting bond of three of the Degerfield bunnies - we have started to bond Bunny with Ollie and Rose.

Bunny's cage is in the living room, which Ollie and Rose frequently have access to, so the three buns have met numerous times previously. However, for the past couple of evenings I have put Bunny in the carrier and placed it in the kitchen - Ollie andRose's territory. I wanted to get a feel for how each bunny would react when Bunny was in THEIR space, not behind bars in a cage he knows is HIS, and they're in the living room which is 'shared' by all the bunnies, and the guinea pigs.

Ollie seemed nonchalent, and explored the carrier a bit before going about his regular business. Bunny sniffed each of the other rabbits as they came to his carrier door, but didn't seem too bothered. Rose, on the other hand, seemed a bit more interested, and a bit more nervous.

Now, Rose has tried to box Bunny through the bars of his cage a couple of times, in the first few times they met each other, and when the carrier was in the kitchen she's sniff Bunny, but whenever he came towards her she's scatter and hide behind Ollie.

This was where I made my decision to bond Ollie with Bunny first. I'm hopingif Ollie is friendly with Bunny, and comfortable around him, then it will put Rose more at ease. (Why Rose feels safe hiding behind a toothless, soft Ollie-bear is beyond me... :rollseyes)

We also then took Ollie and Rose from the kitchen and let Bunny out to explore. He was staright out, and rather excitedly sniffing everything, but didn't mark anything in the room.



So, this evening was the big step. I've had no experience at bonding anything larger than gerbils before, so I have to say I was a little nervous. Spray bottle full of water,check. Craisins, check. Vanilla, check. 
We got Bunny into the carrier, and put the carrier in the bathtub, then put Ollie in the bath with it. We let them sniff each other and there was, as usual, no aggression. Lifted Ollie out for a moment (didn't want them both in the carrier and fighting..) and opened the carrier, then removed it from the tub when Bunny was out and placed Ollie back in.

There was a bit of tension at first, and a bit of nipping between them, which was met with spritzes from the water bottle. Neither of them nipped again. In fact, it was an incredible session. I certainly wouldn't have thought it, but after about five minutes, this was the scene in our bath tub (oh, and I apologise for the pink suite - it's rented accommodation and I'm afraid the whole bathroom is a hideous shade of pinks and reds..)

Snuggling already!

































Chilling out together. =)











Ollie was begging to be groomed throughout the session, but I don't think Bunny knows how.. he's never lived with another rabbit before - well, not since he was a baby I suppose. Tried the vanilla-on-the-head trick but no luck this time. Ollie did try grooming Bunny a little, though.






So a great first session, I'd say! I'm really happy, though I realise that Rose will be harder work.
Just thought I'd throw this last pic in - leapfrog!


----------



## delusional (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, the past few nights have been Ollie, Bunny and Rose in the bath tub together. As I imagined, Rose is going to be the difficult one.

She did latch onto Bunny's rear end at one point, but I do think he deserved it since he was humping her head. It's clear Bunny's still got some of those boy hormones in him. She let him doi it once, and I pulled him off, and then when he went for it again is when she got agitated.However, apart from their disagreement over said humping, we've only had one other bit of nipping, rather than biting.

I do have piccies but I forgot to upload them to photobucket.. I will get them up soon though.

I buckled and bought expensive cubes from Screwfix, since the piggies need a new pen building and I bought an extra box because I figured it would be good for the bonding, so I'll be able to make a bigger area than the bath for them to meet in. I don't think I want to go too big yet though, since if anything happens I need to be able to squirt the naughty bunnies with water and snatch one or more of them out.

On another note, I've also started clicker training Ollie! He's picking it up really fast, and he now respods to 'Stand' almost every time, and he's starting to learn 'Up' (jump onto a box).

We also got a piece of wood cut to the size of the top of our bath, and we've covered it with lino so the buns can jump up and sit on it. Easily removable every time we want a bath / shower. =)


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

Things sound like they are going ok.


----------



## delusional (Nov 9, 2007)

I realise that this was intended to be about the bonding, and that I haven't been updating very often about said subject, but I figured that I should use it for all the bunnies now, since they are all collectively the Degerfield Bunnies and it'll be easier to keep track of one thread. =)

Sooo.... Updates!

We decided to buy some mesh from Homebase to block off an area of my parents' garden so the bunnies could play outside safelywe take them over. My parents only live a two minute walk away from me and have a lovely big garden so I may as well make use of it.. =P

We took Alfie round to play today, and he had such a wonderful time - we'll definitely be doing it again, regularly, with all the bunnies.

"Ooh, what's this?"





"Ooh, what's that?"





"Thanks daddy, but I'd rather go play now..."





"What's over there?"





"And over here?"





"What's in here?"





"What's this thing?"





"Can you see me?"





"What's this taste like?"





"What's in here?"





"What's back there?"





"Are you still taking pictures?"





"Leave me alone, woman!"





"Oh, alright, one more, get my good side!"





"Now let me catch some of those November rays..."





And here's a nice little video of Alfie running around like a maniac... Unfortunately every time he binkied today, the camera was either off, pointed in another direction or loading...
http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k101/deranged_seamonkey/Alfie/09-11-07/?action=view&current=DSCN4855.flv

Then, Alfie took it upon himself to fall in the pond. Which he promptly leapt out of. Not surprised. I didn't get any pictures of him looking bedraggled, since I was too concerned with getting him bundled in a towel and back inside where it was warm. I think he was more embarrassed than anything else.. :rollseyes

However, once dry and fluffy again, pride back intact, Alfie got to explore the living room (I will be getting more mesh to fence off the pond, for next time I take anyone out..) and was once again a curious bunny...

"Ooh, what's up there?"





"You know I'm sexy, I just hope you're doing me justice with that flashy thing..."










Well, that's all for now folks. I should mention that as soon as we got him home, Alfie went and flopped in his litter box and went to sleep. Think we tired him out with all that adventure..


----------



## delusional (Nov 10, 2007)

Time for a bit of Mango, because I don't believe you've been formally introduced...

This is baby Mango when we first got her - her little ears were still uppy and everything. =) I only have the two pictures, because I lost the rest of them when my laptop died, which made me really sad because there were some gorgeous pictures of her... Anyway..










And this isMango doing her finestcat impression on the back of the sofa...
Comfy:





Comfier:





Both legs out:





Aaaand... asleep:





And finally Mango playing in my parents' garden (yes, I did stop her from going anywhere near the pond!)
"Mmm, grass..."





"What was that flash?!"





"You can't see me!"





"I'm just plotting my escape..."





And a couple of mid-flight ones..





This one I find hilarious. =P





And a little video of her hopping around: http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k101/deranged_seamonkey/Mango/?action=view&current=DSCN4851.flv

Well, that's all the Mango I have for now. I'm just uploading some more pics of the bonding trio now.. =)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

Look how adorable they are bonding! I hope everything goes very easily - maybe Rosie will come around a bit.

Alfie is a hoot! and Mango is adorable. She's so cute in the video!


----------



## delusional (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks. =)

The bonding is going quite well, it's definitely Rose that's the problem though, always starting little tiffs.

I've moved Bunny into a temprary cage within Ollie and Rose's territory, so he's in there with them all the time, and it seems to be helping a little.

Anyway here are the pictures of the three of them from a while ago that I never uploaded. =x
















I then had a bit of a set back when I tried moving the sessions to a bigger area. I think it was my fault - they'd been so well behaved in the bath that I just lifted Bunny into the pen with them both, rather than putting him in the carrier and putting that in there for a moment before letting him out. I think he surprised Rose, and she flipped and attacked him, which made him attack back and even Ollie, who normally just stays out of it because he's a hippy bunny and wants everyone to be friends, got into it.
There was a lot of fur on my floor, but nobody was injured. Still, I moved back to the bathtub for now. I also decided to remove Ollie from the equation for a bit, because I don't think he'll be a problem at all and I think Rose is just hiding behind him when he's there. I wanted him to be a reassurance, but I think he's just acting as a barrier.

So, here's some pictures from tonight's session, just Bunny and Rose. All went quite well, a couple of nips from Rose but Bunny was a good boy and didn't react, so she didn't take anything too far.










No cuddling without Ollie there unfortunately, but both were asking to be grromed (though neither is willing to ACTUALLY groom the other yet). We'll get there eventually.


----------



## delusional (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay... been a long time since I updated...

Let's see.. bonding.. not going well. In fact, I've been taking a break for agood whilenow. I'm not really sure what to do with them. After I posted the above, all was similar for a few sessions. Nothing terribly negative, but no forward steps either. So I decided to try somewhere they'd have a bit more space to move around, see if things remained civil.

Guess they weren't ready - a big scuffle broke out, and even Ollie tried to get involved.. Gumming Bunny's rump, not very effective but still not very friendly.

I tried separating them in the area, but they just went for each other again, tried moving them back to the bath, still went for each other, in the end I had to separate them completely. I know, I know, don't end on a bad note, but it was getting worse and worse not better.

Then even when I went for just bath tub sessions they started getting agressive. So I've taken a break. Now I don't know what to do about picking it up again really. Just start again?

On the plus side, Rose is seeming quite comfortable with Alfie, laying next to his cage, and he'll come and lay next to her. Maybe that bond (when it happens) will be smoother. Though knowing my luck Ollie will hate him or vice versa - or both.

Alfie went for his chekcup and vaccinations at the vets on Monday, and he's going back Monday coming to get snipped (wish him luck!)

Errr.. yes.. that's probably it..
Oh, I got a new camera, so I shall be taking more pics at some point. And if I get done drawing everyone else's buns, I may get around to drawing my own at some point.. =P


----------



## Offspring2099 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, this little one is so awesome, by far the biggers ears I've ever seen.


----------



## delusional (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeee, finally got around to uploading some new photos!

First, Bunny, who's been being an unbelievably snuggly bun recently...

"Your tummy's so nice a squishy to lie on, Daddy.."





"I demind nose rubs, now!"





"Would you leave me ALONE with my pellets, please?"






And a bit more Mango for you..

"That's it, right there... bit lower... ahhhh..."





"Why can I smell other bunnies on MY carrier? How DARE you?!"





"You can fuss all you like, Daddy...."





"...but you're not having your seat back."






And finally, Ollie is back to his old tricks. He's determined to make the highest place in the room his own, no matter where that may be!

"Well... I can see a lot from here, but it's not quite high enough..." (Please excuse Lee's rear. )





"Thaaat's better.." Spot the Ollie!





"Here I am!"





"I'll just get clean..."





"...and settle down..."





"...okay, riiight down... and surveil my kingdowm from this lovely vantage point. (Well, if I don't fall asleep first..)"





"B ut why can't I sit up there? It is MY chair.."





"Well FINE, if you're going to be like that!"





"Oh fine.. you know I can't stay mad.. you're just a human, after all.."


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 1, 2008)

Awww I love your pictures. I love your bunnies! They are so cuuute and they look so fun.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 2, 2008)

Great pics! Mango and Ollie look alot alike!:shock: Any more bonding news?


----------



## delusional (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Yeah, Mango and Ollie do look very similar. Mango has a bit more black in her fur though (at the moment anyway), and she's smaller and has a little peach-sized head. =P

As for bonding news... well.. we're doing quite well with Ollie and Bunny. I think Ollie missing Rose's company is helping a little.

However, Bunny appears to want to bond with someone else instead!
You can just catch him grooming Lee a bit at the beginning of this video. =)
http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k101/deranged_seamonkey/Honey%20Bunny%20Bunny%20Bum/?action=view&current=DSCN0230_NEW.flv


----------



## delusional (Mar 6, 2008)

Tut.. rabbits these days, all they want is pets, attention, and more pets.. =P

Bunny jumped up onto my lap the other night...





...gave me the big, soulful eyes...





...nudged me a bit...





...so I rubbed his nose...





...and, slowly...






...he began to melt...


----------



## delusional (Mar 6, 2008)

[align=center]INTRODUCING
 
Nigel

[align=left]We've chosen a name for our new little netherland dwarf, who will, with any luck, be coming to live with us this weekend!

I'm sooo excited!

[align=center]
[/align][/align][align=center]










[align=left]
And this is the cage I've been building for him... looks a bit baron at the moment but I haven't put any of his toys in it yet..




[/align][/align][/align]


----------



## delusional (Mar 6, 2008)

Nooo... I just heard from Nigel's breeder that he's still too small to come live with us this weekend, so he wants to hold onto him another week.

Disappointed, but I don't want to take him away too soon, obviously.

That'll teach me to fall in love with a runt!


----------



## delusional (Mar 7, 2008)

Wooooah.. just had a terrible scare with Ollie.

Last night he got very gassy and bloated, which worried me to begin with, so I sent Lee out to the chemist immediatly to get some Infacol (simeticone) for him.

We gave him the first dose, and he trotted off to the kitchen and laid on his tummy. I went in after a while and rubed his sides gently, and I felt a big lump!

So soon after losing Rosie to cancer and now I was feeling a lump on Ollie?!

I phoned the vets straight away, but they said they didn't have an appointment free until lunch time today. It was excruciating waiting...

But when we finally got in there she gave us the all-clear! She said that the lump was most likely just a mass of food being pushed outwards by the gas, and that she could feel a squishy lump in his guts that she could only think was food. Not anything dangerous!

Soooo relieved.

She also took the clippers to his little feetses, since they have gotten quite badly matted.
Around christmas time, I made a post about Ollie going outside the litter box and getting urine in his fur and his fur matting from it. Well, we solved the problem with a few suggestions from other members of the forum, but the mats were stuck pretty bad. Rosie was helping to reduce them, but now obviously with her passing and Ollie's lack of front teeth to chew the mats out himself, they were just staying there.

Anyway, as soon as she turned them on and moved towards him, he put his front feet on my arm and buried his head in my elbow, then when she started to shave the fur off he leapt off the table into my arms as if to say, "save me mummy!"

Poor little bear.

However, to celebrate his good bill of health, we took him to my parents house on the way back to play in the garden. Which he adored. No hesitation, staright out of the carrier and bounding around the garden like he owned it. He munched a load of grass and dug up a couple of my mum's strawberry plants (oops.. :rollseyes). And then it started to rain a bit so we brought some of the garden into the house and gave him a nice pile of grass in the living room. =)

I'm so glad he's okay. I couldn't bear to lose Ollie now - it's going to be hard enough when it does happen but so soon after Rosie would just be too much.

Hooray for a happy, healthy bun!


----------



## delusional (Mar 9, 2008)

Didn't think I'd be doing another one of these so soon...

[align=center]INTRODUCING

Milo

[/align][align=left]Milo is the little bunny who's face I just couldn't say no to.
He's (temporarily) hijacked Nigel's cage until he gets one of his own.

He's spent most of the day running around the living room, binkying, and annoying Bunny. I think Bunny is just jealous of his youthfulness, making him feel like an old man.

I gave him a fleecey blanket in his cage, along with a couple of toys and a tunnel, and he's dragged the blanket into the tunnel. I think it's his new burrow.

Anyway, without further ado, I shall present you with pictures.











"I resent you placing me on a cushion and expecting me to pose.."





"Well, as long as you make me look pretty."




[/align][align=left]
"This is getting boring.."





"Okay, fine, just put me down!!"





"Now, I'm sorry to inform you, that I disapprove of you, your clumsy hands, your cooing noises, your FACE, and your entire existence."





"I may be little, but my disapproval will haunt you even as you sleep."





And I just thought I'd throw these in too.. for good measure. 

Lookit the little bunny noseeee...





And I like this one because if you look close, you can see the reflection of my hands holding the camera in his eye. =P






That's all for now folks!
(But I'm rather camera-happy at the moment so expect more soon. )
[/align]


----------



## michele (Mar 9, 2008)

You have a very beautiful crew and I love the ears on Alfie!


----------

